# Thank you Christos!



## Viper_SA (28/12/16)

Thanks to @Christos this Reo is operational again. 

When I bought it, I was told that the RM2 it came with came skew from Reosmods. In fairness to the seller, he only ever used that one atty on it. Later I realized it was the 510 that was pressed in skew. In my attempts to fix it, I busted up the threads on the old non-adjustable 510. I didn't realize it was brass, thought it was stainless steel. Christos was kind enough to sell me an adjustable 510. I removed the old 510, and had the new one press-fitted at work today. Works like a charm! New lease on life! Many thanks again @Christos and also many thanks for the two .45 bullet button covers. Works great with my Western themed tobaccos. 

The Reo also underwent some cosmetic changes. Let me know what you guys think

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## GregF (28/12/16)

I quite fancy that button cover.....I neeeeeeed one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/12/16)

As good as new! Great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/12/16)

Looking good @Viper_SA 
Nice one @Christos 
I have an adjustable 510 somewhere in transit atm for my broken woodville... was replacing it a tricky process? I'm pretty nervous tbh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (28/12/16)

@Viper_SA ,@Christos , that is why I like this forum. The members are always helpful and I think we are a great team on ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/12/16)

KB_314 said:


> Looking good @Viper_SA
> Nice one @Christos
> I have an adjustable 510 somewhere in transit atm for my broken woodville... was replacing it a tricky process? I'm pretty nervous tbh



Not too difficult, but fitting the new one would be difficult without a proper press and machining a little lead on the end. I did not trust my wobbly drill press to drill out the old one, so I dremelled two slots opposite each other, and used a big screwdriver in the slots to work the old one loose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Great going @Viper_SA !
Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/12/16)

My pleasure @Viper_SA. I'm so glad another reo has been revived. Viva reonauts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

